# Hi i'm new memeber



## phasmidscollector (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi I'm new to this furom and I want to introduce myself. I have a butterfly farm in the Philippines with 12 species commonly available and 7 more species seasonal. I aslo breeds Phasmids and starting to breed roaches and Mantids too.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome from Colorado.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 16, 2009)

whatsup! I'm part philipino =0


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 16, 2009)

nice to meet you!


----------



## revmdn (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, phasmidscollector! Nice to see that you've branched out into keeping mantids, and glad to have you here!


----------



## ismart (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]yellow there from P-town Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## wero626 (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome to this great forum.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi, my name is Alex and I'm from the wilds of (drumroll please)- Connecticut!!! The species of mantis that represents me most is Creobroter gemmatus!


----------



## davestreasurechest (Sep 19, 2009)

welcome! from Kansas ! what types of mantid do you have?


----------

